# Honey Bees 'N ME (Maine)



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Rick Cooper is a nice guy and one of Maine's 2 Master Beekeepers. I bought a #3 package from him last spring.


----------



## dni (Oct 4, 2008)

*Rick Cooper - Bees-N-Me*

FYI - His website can be found at: http://bees-n-me.com/


----------

